# Which Fenix flashlight do you have ?



## flashlking (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi everyone ,Do you like Fenix flashlight ,and which Fenix Flashlight do you have ?
I have the Fenix E01 ,LD01 ,Tk10,TK40,and I 'm very happy with these flashlight ,and recently i plan to buy a Fenix LD15,I heared it that this is a new release flashlight ,is there on sell ?
what is your fenix flashlight ?:nana:


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 29, 2010)

We have 3 E01s and an L0D Q4.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Jun 29, 2010)

A L1T, on the belt, burning up all the left-over AA's from broken sets.

Don't like the cheap threading though.

Oh, and had to import it from the States of course..

EDIT: v2.0


----------



## lovenhim (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a Fenix E01 in olive green. I like that little light, I just wish it were brighter. That is not a fault with the light but rather my eyes and I just need more light than the E01 puts out.


----------



## nismotor (Jun 29, 2010)

Got a L1t v2.0, L2D premium, Tk11 R5

Love them all

Just a suggestion, if you make a poll, it would be a lot easier to get an idea of what models people own. If you do decide that route, make sure people can select multiple choices.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 29, 2010)

LD01 on the keyring with my car keys and an LD20+ premium Q5.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 29, 2010)

I like Fenix lights too. Here is my current roster.

MC10 - black
LD20 - XR-E Q5
TK20 - gray
TK40
TK45


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 29, 2010)

MC10 and E0 dart on my keychain:thumbsup:

The MC10 replaced the Leatherman rebranded L1T-V2 that got lost some time ago. its my belt pack EDC. I can wear it on my hip, point it forward or aim it slightly down onto the ground. Great hands-free lighting, and a nice alternative to a headlamp... when I don't want bugs swarming around my face. With the switch located on the top of the pivoting head I can access all modes without taking it out. One of Fenixs' greatest designs, that doesn't get much CPF press.












At night it doubles up as my keyboard desk-lamp, with the diffuser lens.


----------



## arnoldr (Jun 29, 2010)

I've got 2 so far :

L2T v2.0
LD10 R4

arnoldr


----------



## thmaxxer (Jun 29, 2010)

PD30 R4 and newly aquired TK12 R5. I love both lights, good quality, solid feel, the TK12 is a bit throwy for my likings, but my PD30 is probably the best EDC light to date for me. 

I am thinking about the HP10, PD20 R2 and the TK45 soon. Anyone have the HP10 or PD20? Thoughts?


----------



## Ksailork (Jun 30, 2010)

(2) E01 Orange & Blue
LD10+ Q5 
TK20 (Gray)
TK20 (Yellow)

The TK20 has turned out to be an excellent outdoor light. It really surprised me. All my Fenix lights are rock solid flashlights! Been wanting to try a TA21 for the novelty, or simplicity, of a rotary selection switch.


----------



## NightKids (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm quite a Fenix fan myself. My collection consists of:

Fenix E01
Fenix LD20+ Q5
Fenix TK10 Q5
Fenix TK40

My favourite is definately the TK40 from the sheer light/throw it gives out.


----------



## nbp (Jun 30, 2010)

Own:
E01
LD01 SS
P3D
L2T

Just sold last week:
P1
P2D


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes, I like Fenix lights and I have a few of them ...


----------



## NightKids (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow nice collection there. So how do you replace the tail clicky cap on the TK10s or 11s?


----------



## StickThatClutch (Jun 30, 2010)

I have an E01. Great light. Don't mind the tint that much, but the snowman shaped hotspot is a bit odd. 

I'm not sure if I'll ever run the first cell down!


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 30, 2010)

NightKids said:


> Wow nice collection there. So how do you replace the tail clicky cap on the TK10s or 11s?


 
You get to the rubber boot by loosening with a pair of long nosed pliers the internal retaining ring and extracting the switch.


----------



## ToNIX (Jun 30, 2010)

TK11 R5, love it for throwy needs


----------



## HIDblue (Jun 30, 2010)

PD20 and PD30 R2. Both have been through some rugged use and accidental abuse, but still keep on chugging along. Fenix makes a tough light.


----------



## Arcus Diabolus (Jun 30, 2010)

I ony have 1 fenix and thats the L2T, and its my biggest regret in buying flashlights (I don't have that many lights like you guys) because the next time I got back to the store after I bought it they had the LD20 in stock which they didn't have when I bought the L2T! It's a great light though, great emergency light! Sadly I didn't get the tailstanding version which was on stock the time before I bought mine.:shrug:

Now I'm considering buying an MC10 but . Fenix are awesome. They're my go to brand after Surefire.


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 30, 2010)

I might be missing a few cuz they're all over the place

E0
E01
LD10
P1D
L2T Q5
L2T RB 100
LD20 
P3D 
P3D RB 100
LOD
T1
TK20
L1T (LM LGX200)


----------



## jtblue (Jun 30, 2010)

I bought a fenix TK10 about a year ago and it hasn't skipped a beat


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 30, 2010)

E01
LD01
TK20
TA30


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 30, 2010)

flashlking said:


> What do you think of the new release flashlight Fenix LD 15 ,I heared it use Cree XP-G R4 LED,use 1*AA battery ,and it is bright than the Fenix LD01 ,it is ture ?and where can i buy this flashlight ?thanks !



According to Fenix's website, the LD01 puts out 85 lumens maximum, while the new LD15 puts out a maximum of 117 lumens maximum. So, yes it is brighter according to Fenix, but keep in mind that it has not been tested by any CPF members yet that I know of.

You can buy the LD15 at these places:

http://www.batteryjunction.com/fenix-ld151.html

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=2340

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U0ARL4/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## novice (Jun 30, 2010)

I really like my L2D & P2D sharing a Q5 head (laudable design consideration, IMHO). Their brightness, throw, and runtime is what first got me hooked on this current fetish. Only minor observation is that front pocket carry will sometimes get a dime lodged in the front of the P2D bezel. 
I'm considering getting an MC10 for one of my international travel lights if I can get a really good deal on one (to carry along with a last-generation Jetbeam Jet-1 Pro).


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 30, 2010)

flashlking said:


> What do you think of the new release flashlight Fenix LD 15 ,I heared it use Cree XP-G R4 LED,use 1*AA battery ,and it is bright than the Fenix LD01 ,it is ture ?and where can i buy this flashlight ?thanks !



I for one would rather have the ITP. The L/M/H would be more useful to me than the Fenix L/H.


----------



## Dark Laser (Jun 30, 2010)

E01
E20
TK20

My brother's Fenix lights:
T1
TK10
TA21
LD01
LD20
P3D
PD30 R2
PD30 R4
HP10

Oh, I'd like to have one of the small but powerful Fenixes (LD01 R2, LD05, LD15), too...though I planned not to buy any lights in the next time


----------



## a1penguin (Jun 30, 2010)

I bought a use P1 in the Markeplace. I love this little light!


----------



## daf3m (Jun 30, 2010)

Current thread is similar to this:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229576


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's my list:

Civictor
E0
E1
L0Pse
L1D
L2D
P2D
L0D Q4
E01

Geoff


----------



## Mike 208 (Jun 30, 2010)

I own a Black TK10 and a blue E01.


----------



## GeetarHero (Jun 30, 2010)

I am a big fan of Fenix lights! I EDC either my E20 or my Tk11 R2. both are great lights and they are very well made IMHO... :thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 30, 2010)

> Which Fenix flashlight do you have ?


 

for now just an *L1P*.

Still waiting for fenix to release a similar/updated AA model, so i can upgrade (i.e. slimmer, brighter, longer runtime, featuring on & off modes). looks like the ld15 will be close. i can use lo & hi.


----------



## k_stab (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi there,

I love Fenix, although I really don't have much experience with other brands... Price vs quality works for me.
I own a LD01, E01, PD20 R2 and a TK45 (Test Model).
All of them are great and none have ever let me down. I have even gone diving with the PD20 and no problems there.

Cheers


----------



## Jash (Jun 30, 2010)

E20, TK20, TK40.

Sadly, the TK40 is on a holiday in China for some warranty repairs. Nothing major, just a defective reflector.

Can't wait until it's back, but I've learned to love some of my older lights again since it's been gone.


----------



## dudu84 (Jun 30, 2010)

I also have a few Fenixes but I tend to ebay the ones I can't mod.

E01
L0D RB
MC10
L2D CE (modded with xr-e 5A-Q3)
L2D CE (modded with xr-e 3A-Q3)
L2T V2.0 RB80 (modded with xp-g NW 5B1-R4)
P3D CE (modded with xr-e R2)
P3D CE (modded with xp-g R4)
TK30 (modded with 5A MC-E K-bin)

Now I just need a TK12 with NW xp-g or TK20/LD25 then I'll have enough Fenix for a while


----------



## Tractor man (Jun 30, 2010)

My little fenix list...TK30, TK11 R2, TK10, PD30 R2, PD20 old model, and an LD10 old model in olive...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 30, 2010)

L0D Rebel 80
P3D Q5 w/ Natural finish
E01
PD20 
LD05

I've given away my TK10 (Overly hyped). And my E20 that I won in a contest (Very underrated).

Tested the L0D shortly after I got it, for over 24 hours; to make sure it wasn't part of the defective batch of Rebel emitters. Thankfully it wasn't. The PD20 is the latest version with the pocket clip. One of the best non-tactical, single cell, lights out there; period! My LD05 is becoming a favorite. A bit big for a penlight, but still excellent.


----------



## Scuderia (Jun 30, 2010)

Currently

LD20 R4
TK12 R5
TK 40
Tk 45


----------



## dudu84 (Jun 30, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Tested the L0D shortly after I got it, for over 24 hours; to make sure it wasn't part of the defective batch of Rebel emitters. Thankfully it wasn't.



I don't think there was ever a defective batch of ReBel emitters on the Fenixes. IIRC, it was an issue with LED manufacturer that could not keep up with Fenix's demands (on supply quantity).


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 30, 2010)

E01, L2D, P2D, P3D and TK10. The TK10 is my favourite, and the E01 my most trusty little backup. The P2D was my first Fenix and has seen a lot of use in it's time.


----------



## Magnumpy (Jun 30, 2010)

currently rocking the TK40...anxiously awaiting the TK45


----------



## Hitthespot (Jun 30, 2010)

I've owned the following models but gave some of them away.

E01--Gave Away

LOD Q5 SS...On my Key Chain

L2D---Gave Away

PD20---Daughter Has It

L1D---Gave Away

P1D---Son Has It

P2D---Wife has it

P3D---Gave Away

PD30...Still Have

TK-10--- Sold It

E20---Brother Has It

TK20...On my Hunting Belt

I plan on buying a Fenix or Quark AA(2) light to replace the TK20 on my Hunting belt. It's much too heavy for what I need, and I want more flood than the TK20 offers. Depending on how bright the SureFire AA(2) light is I may go with that.


----------



## LightoftheMoon (Jun 30, 2010)

I started out with Fenix flashlights and I currently have the LD20. Been very satisfied with their lights.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 30, 2010)

dudu84 said:


> I don't think there was ever a defective batch of ReBel emitters on the Fenixes. IIRC, it was an issue with LED manufacturer that could not keep up with Fenix's demands (on supply quantity).


 
Nope, didn't have anything to do with Fenix specifically. There was indeed a defective batch, and a rather large one at that; over a year or two ago. Some ended up in Fenix flashlights. But quite a few flashlight companies got defective Rebel emitters too.

The L0D and the P3D were my first Fenix lights. (Arrived as part of the same online order.) I ran three or four AAA cells through that L0D. Apparently if you run it for 24 hours, and it's still working by then; your's isn't defective. That's what I did. Now I have a rare L0D variation with a beautiful beam.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 30, 2010)

E0
L0D
L2D Q5
PD30 R2
TK20
TK11 R2
TK40
TK45 (Test Sample ... my very EXTENSIVE review with plenty of outdoor shots should be up early next week if I can fix my home computer)

Never had a problem with any of them.

I'm also getting a LD15 soon for review... you might want to wait before making a final decision.... then again it's a Fenix...


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 30, 2010)

L1T v2.0 Cree
L2T LuxIII

Wishing they would make another L light with tactical tail


----------



## mclight (Jun 30, 2010)

a PD30 and it is my favorite light, by far.


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 30, 2010)

Fenix LOD
Fenix L1D 
Fenix PD10
Fenix PD20
Fenix E20
Fenix 4E20
Fenix LD20
Fenix TK10
Fenix TK20
Fenix TA30
Fenix TK30


----------



## manitoe (Jun 30, 2010)

From left to right: LD20 Q5, TK12 Q5, PD30 R4, LD10 R4, LD01

They're great lights. Although I have too many lights, I just can't get myself to let these go.


----------



## gnef (Jun 30, 2010)

L1P
L1D/P2D
P3D Q5


----------



## redbike (Jun 30, 2010)

This thread made me consider that I only have one - LD20. What's a girl to do? Order an LD15, that's what!


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 30, 2010)

Fenix E20 and E01.:wave:


----------



## headophile (Jun 30, 2010)

ld20 q5 and tk40. love both of them. would want to own a tk20 too but i can't seem to prioritize one budget-wise


----------



## sappyg (Jun 30, 2010)

i have bought only a few fenix lights and curiously they have each met an uncertain fate:

P2D Q5 my 1st good light.... gave it to my wife... too slippery... she loves it... very cool tint

L1T... i felt my mother needed a decent flashlight and it was a gift for her. she has carried it for 2 years now. (quite slippery if you ask me) very cool tint.

EO1... totally dead now.... probably my fault... definately worth $10... maybe not $15.00 ... who needs cool tint when you can have blue?

TK20 yellow...... you can touch it. if you ask nice..... you might can use it.... maybe... but don't count on it. truly in a class by itself.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jun 30, 2010)

E01 x 2
LD20 Q5
TK40


----------



## deKatt (Jun 30, 2010)

L1D
L2D
LD10 (bought while the L1D was temporarily lost)


----------



## recDNA (Jun 30, 2010)

TK40 and the inexpensive 2 X AA model...is that the E20?

oops ...forgot the P1D.


----------



## Carpe Lux (Jul 1, 2010)

I have several, but my definite favorite is LOD in Christmas snowflake in red aluminum, which is really closer to copper in color. The color makes it easy to find in backpacks and camera bags. I use the low & high levels the most. It's with me every day and gets used more than any of my larger AA, 123, and C lights.


----------



## andylondon (Jul 1, 2010)

I have most of these lights but my two favourites are: the Fenix PD30 R2 and PD10 R2. Out of all the Fenix' these are my two favourites.


----------



## parnass (Jul 1, 2010)

I most recently purchased the 2AAA Fenix LD05 and am impressed. It has been my EDC since purchase.

I have these Leatherman models which are said to be _Fenix-like_:

Leatherman LGX200 (aka L1T)
Leatherman Serac S2
Leatherman Serac S3

I am satisfied with all the lights, although drawbacks include:

(1) difficult to grip because they are slippery
(2) thicker (larger diameter) than they have to be for the battery used.


----------



## kwalker (Jul 1, 2010)

PD30, LD10 and just got a LD20. I don't have a lot of lights compared to other guys here, but I consider these my best.


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 1, 2010)

Just 4 for me but they are some of my faves especially the TK40. 
 
Fenix TK40
Fenix LD10+
Fenix E01
Fenix L2D


----------



## 276 (Jul 1, 2010)

E0
E01
E20
P3D Rebel 100
P3D 7090 Q5
Tk11 R5
TK40
TK45 Just got

had a few more but just sold them


----------



## MWAG68 (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a Fenix LD10 R4 and I am completely satisfied. All I need now is something to carry an extra battery around with me. I look at all the craft stores for a tube in which it will fit, but no luck yet...


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 1, 2010)

MWAG68 said:


> I have a Fenix LD10 R4 and I am completely satisfied. All I need now is something to carry an extra battery around with me.



You can do what I do and use another, cheaper light to use as a backup EDC light and as a battery holder for your main EDC light. In my case I use a modified Mini-Maglite as a backup light and as a 2 AA spare battery holder for my main EDC light, a Fenix LD20.


----------



## NightKids (Jul 1, 2010)

That is an excellent idea. It seems as though the maglite mini does have a purpose!


----------



## strinq (Jul 1, 2010)

I have the PD30 (XRE Q5) and the MC10


----------



## agony (Jul 2, 2010)

I only have two:

TA21
and
LD20 Q5.

Even though my light collection is modest, and salivate over many different lights, I could live the rest of my life with these two.

As an aside, does anyone know if I can convert my LD20 into an LD10? Looks like I could just swap bodies. If so, anyone know where to get just an LD10 body?


----------



## Vesper (Jul 2, 2010)

Fenix is one of the few brands of which I own none. Not sure why. Nothing has struck my fancy yet. Maybe the Klingon tk-45 will do it.


----------



## daf3m (Jul 2, 2010)

Hmm.At this moment there are

-4 E01
-PD20 Q5
-PD30 R2
-TK 20 Q2 (yellow grip)
-TK 11 R2

next .. A new version of TK11 with 320+ lumen would be nice :twothumbs along with a new version of TK40!


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 2, 2010)

as at to date: E01, E10, LD10 R4, LD20 R4, PD30 XR-E, TA30, TA21, TK20, TK40


----------



## bulbman (Jul 2, 2010)

ld10 r4


----------



## BWX (Jul 2, 2010)

Just bought first really nice flashlight about a month ago (besides zl h501, a year ago)-

LD20+ Premium R4 - Amazingly awesome 2AA flashlight!


----------



## JPSW44 (Jul 2, 2010)

TK45
TK40
TK30
3 L1Tv2
L1P
E20


----------



## NightKids (Jul 2, 2010)

BWX said:


> Just bought first really nice flashlight about a month ago (besides zl h501, a year ago)-
> 
> LD20+ Premium R4 - Amazingly awesome 2AA flashlight!



Wow you've been on CPF for nearly 3 years and only have 2 lights. Such discipline!!


----------



## BWX (Jul 2, 2010)

NightKids said:


> Wow you've been on CPF for nearly 3 years and only have 2 lights. Such discipline!!



discipline wearing out, already thinking about another one.. TK45

edit, and an mc10


----------



## ryanpcn (Jul 2, 2010)

E01 x's 2


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just added 3 more (courtesy of the Marketplace)

L2D Rebel 100
P1D Premium Q5
P2D Rebel


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jul 2, 2010)

BWX said:


> discipline wearing out, already thinking about another one.. TK45
> 
> edit, and an mc10


 
It there was a good time and method to give in, I think you hit it on the mark.


----------



## bjt3833 (Jul 2, 2010)

PD20+ R2 and I have gifted some E01s
The PD20 is a good light and does its job but I don't carry it too much because I like my RRT-0 and Quark turbo 123 better. 

I'm more of a throw person out in the country.


----------



## Lord Bear (Jul 2, 2010)

Fenix was the first non Surefire/Photon flashlight brand I'd ever really tried. This was before I discovered all you loonies on CPF. (What a relief it was to find I wasn't alone in my fondness for flashlights! Thank you all.) 
First up was the LD01 twisty. I really liked the size/brightness, fit/finish/build, and of course the price! (Being used to Surefire's prices, I was pleasantly surprised.) Next up was the PD20 Q5. I have an inordinate fondness for this model. I don't like the redesigned body shape of the newer PD20. The one I have just brings to mind all my old SF fantasies of jetpacks and rocketcars! What a cool body design. 
Well next came the SS LD01 and the LD05. The LD05 is another favorite of mine. The clicky switch is so tactilely perfect, the build and fit and finish so perfect (just so solid and substantial), that in spite of my appreciation for the Preon 2, I'd leave the Preon for the LD05 in a heartbeat if it ever came down to a choice.
In between I discovered HDS/Ra, 4Sevens, Nitecore, Jetbeam, Olight, Lumapower and the jewel of my growing collection, the Muyshondt Nautilus Ti. Oh and let's not forget the free Fauxtons I keep giving away!

Edit: I forgot the Fenix LD10. I'm not into AA lights. I gave the uncarried and unused LD10 away to an EDCF member who sent me a handmade hiking stick. Good trade IMHO!
I prefer the size/form factor of CR123A or AAA lights.


----------



## thedeske (Jul 2, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Just 4 for me but they are some of my faves especially the TK40.
> 
> Fenix TK40
> Fenix LD10+
> ...




Wow - Close to my 4

TK40 - the 45 is NOT blowing any wind up my pants - Sorry 
PD30 Q5
LD10 - my most used light
LD01 - on the chain and getting nice character with a year's dings

The LD10 R4 looks interesting with it's new Turbo numbers, but
there's not a thing wrong with the one I have.

I gave the EasyAA and Mini 123 a shot and gave them away (green, Yuk)
Seriously thinking about selling or gifting the PD30 so I can have an all
eneloop (as in not buying any more 123 batteries) set up.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 2, 2010)

_I almost don't want to answer this..._ 


 AAA: L0P, L0P w/SSC P4, E0, E1, E1-47, L0P SE, L0P SE w/SSC P4, L0D CE, L0D CE Special Edition Q2, L0D CE Holiday Edition Q4, L0D RB80, E01 (x2), LD01, LD01 SS
AA: L1, L1P, L1S, and I had and gave away an L1D CE
2xAA: L2P, L2T, L2P v2.0, L2D CE, and I had and gave away an E20
123: P1, P1 CE, P1D CE, P2D CE
2x123: P3D CE, TK10
 :duck:


----------



## SoTX (Jul 3, 2010)

LD-20 Q5
PD30 R4

Both are great lights but I really like the PD-30 with the constant body diameter and shorter length. I will buy a couple more PD-30s for my ranch vehicles.
I am new to the CPF and have been looking for a PD-30 size light that will take the 18650 for a long endurance light, sometimes the wild hog hunting goes on late into the south Texas nights.


----------



## SixM (Jul 3, 2010)

P1D 
LOD (sold)
LD01 SS
LD01
P3D (gave to mother)
PD20

My favorite, the LD01 SS. Not because of any type of performance issues, I just like stainless steel, and this is a beautiful solid little light.


----------



## kaj (Jul 3, 2010)

One of my favorites is the Civicvtor. I just like the fact that it's simple and easy to use. I also have a L2Drebel100, L2D-Q5, P2D, L1T, P1, EO, EO1, P3D rebel100. They have all been great with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## jack-n-barra (Jul 3, 2010)

LD10 R4 smooth reflector

LD 20 Q5 O/P reflector

E20

I prefer the o/p reflector of the LD 20 must see if I can the LD 10 R4 with the same reflector, smooth one has too many doughnuts.
The R4 puts out a lot of light though.

Cheers 
Tod


----------



## BWX (Jul 3, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> It there was a good time and method to give in, I think you hit it on the mark.



couldn't agree more!


----------



## baterija (Jul 3, 2010)

L0D and ...umm actually that's it. Unless there's a T in the naming convention I pretty much won't go for a Fenix because I don't do reverse clickies.


----------



## IamMatt (Jul 3, 2010)

lovenhim said:


> I have a Fenix E01 in olive green. I like that little light, I just wish it were brighter. That is not a fault with the light but rather my eyes and I just need more light than the E01 puts out.



You might want to look at the (discontinued) L0D. Still available online from various places; EliteLED.com has the Rebel version for $29.95. That's what I carry on my key chain. 

I have:

L1 (going old school; I have 3 of these)
L0D (EDC on my keychain)
L1D (on my bike)
P2D-CE


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jul 4, 2010)

At the moment,only one..the TK40. (only fed a diet of Eneloops..).


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 4, 2010)

IamMatt said:


> You might want to look at the (discontinued) L0D. Still available online from various places; EliteLED.com has the Rebel version for $29.95. That's what I carry on my key chain.


 
Careful with those Rebel L0Ds. There might still be a few around with the defective emitters. I had to test mine several hours for several days before I knew mine was good, back when I bought it.


----------



## alleycat8675309 (Jul 4, 2010)

TK10 Q5
TK11 Q5
LD20 Q5
LD01
LD10 R4


----------



## harro (Jul 6, 2010)

L2T
LD20Q5
TK11Q5
TK20 Grey
TK40
Would like to own a TK45 one day.....and the MC10.....and a TA21.....etc.etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## brainy1000 (Jul 6, 2010)

One of my favourite and reliable brands. Currently I own:
E01
P2D
E20
L1T v 2.0


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Jul 6, 2010)

P1D
P2D
PD20

I think the PD20 is my favorite because it is the brightest.


----------



## yowzer (Jul 6, 2010)

The only fenix light I have is a stainless LD01 that lives on my keychain. I've been eying the TK12 a lot lately, though. Trying to decide between it or an Eagletac T20C2 as a first 18650-powered light. Or a Jetbeam III-M. Or... too many choices.


----------



## NightKids (Jul 6, 2010)

AMD64Blondie said:


> At the moment,only one..the TK40. (only fed a diet of Eneloops..).


 
Bit off topic but you wouldn't happen to be a progamer?


----------



## lovenhim (Jul 7, 2010)

I now have in addition to an E01 the LD01 is now my EDC light. .


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 7, 2010)

L1P
Civictor V1
L0P SE
L0D CE
L1T v2.0 RB80


----------



## NightKids (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmm some very old classics there!


----------



## fonarik.com (Jul 7, 2010)

I use everyday LD01 with car key, for more lights use TK11 R2


----------



## Larbo (Jul 7, 2010)

An L0D Q5, a TK40 and a PD30...I think that it :thinking:


----------



## photonstorm (Jul 7, 2010)

LD20 for the car

and a LD15 and TA30 on the way

and a TK45 on the wish list


----------



## Vernon (Jul 7, 2010)

L0D

Sold: P3D and T1


----------



## Vernon (Jul 7, 2010)

TK45
P3D R4
HP10

...On the wish list.


----------



## fhenixlynx (Jul 7, 2010)

fenix tk-11 R2 super light throws like a beast and the HP-10 Fenix the best headlamp ever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3rd Degree (Jul 7, 2010)

E01 (blue)
LD01 Q5
LD20 R4

fighting the urge to buy the MC10.....planning on losing that fight sometime soon!!


----------



## NightKids (Jul 7, 2010)

The TK11 is a marvelous light if you're looking for throw!


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jul 8, 2010)

I started collecting Fenix lights when David at 4Sevens first started selling them, while I was waiting for a new batch of DS Fire~Fly III to be produced and released. I've bought all my Fenix lights from 4Sevens.
I've got the P1, 2x Civictor V1, P1D CE (with Leef Body in attached picture, original body tube is laying in front), P2D, P2D Q5, PD20 Q5. 
I haven't bought any more Fenix lights since the PD20 because I like the 1x CR123 form factor and they don't have anything newer with significant output gains at this time.


----------



## snoop75 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a TK12 R5 and an E01. Bought them for camping. TK12 will be the main light around the campsite and on the trail. E01, on the other hand, is my in-the-tent light and also serves as a backup light in case the TK12 fails.

Love both of these lights. The TK12 is robust and bright. The E01 is so incospicuous and just keeps going.


----------



## NightKids (Jul 9, 2010)

They are 2 very excellent choices and you are one smart Fenix collector...


----------



## CampingMaster (Jul 18, 2010)

I have the *PD30 Q5* since december 2008 -> excellent, no problem.

I have also the *PD30 R2* since september 2009 -> *received it defective*, they change the head, *the second head was full of artifact*, I sold it to a friend, I bought another one it was ok.

I have also the *PD30 XP-G R4* since december 2009 -> after few months and only very few hours of uses a *short-circuit* happened *in the head*, it was smelling electrical short-circuit. The dealer changed it for a SMOOTH REFLECTOR... I had *a very dark brown spot in the center of the throw* and was not satisfied at all with that poor performance with the smooth reflector, this was not at all what I needed, *I bought it because of the OP reflector, never I wanted a smooth reflector*. I don't need trhow with a dark chocolate donut in the center but a nice transition between throw and spill and this is what you are supposed to expect with XP-G R4 and R5 Cree LED.

The american dealer told me that this is the way PD30 R4 where made now by Fenix there was *no more Orange Peel reflector PD30 R4 available there is nothing to do*.

I writed to Fenix, they told me to send my head to my dealer (USA), my dealer had to send my head to Fenix, Fenix told me my head was repaired they will send it to a canadian dealer and this dealer will send me my head because Fenix can not send it direcly to me.

And you know what ? I am still waiting since mid may, that means 2 months. ADDITION : received my PD30 XP-G R4 repaired by Fenix on August 2... (They did a nice job).

I bought a *Quark 123² XP-G R5 cool white* to look at it and compare with the Fenix equivalent (PD30 R2 - R4) you can see on my post # 9 on this thread what I found out!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3383992&posted=1#post3383992

Sorry for this negative post but this is my very own experience.

Sorry if my english is not perfect, my mother's tongue is french. This my first and only forum I am a member with because I do love LED lamp torch because they are small and very powerful. 

*The UltimateCampingMaster*


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jul 27, 2010)

TK 11 R5 edn.

'Like the light a lot; it puts out plenty of light and has great throw. Unfortunately the beam
suffers from the dark centered hot spot. While not noticeable at a distance, it is pretty ugly up close.
The LED is nicely centered, so it must be the height of its' position in the reflector. 
A Quark Turbo on the other hand, similar smo./ R5 set-up has a perfect beam with no
rings and a beautiful transition to spill. I take my hat off to 4SEVENS!


----------



## Incan (Aug 1, 2010)

LD01 really small, really bright, but really blue.. high cct


----------



## apontes (Aug 6, 2010)

E01
L1D
L2D
TK40


----------



## DeadButAlive (Aug 6, 2010)

TK12 R2 version w/ 18650 tube - Perfect white tint, great beam profile. Unfortunately Fenix seems to be "upgrading" all their lights to XP-G emitters so it may be a while before I get another one. I generally don't like XP-G lights (for several reasons, and there are exceptions) so I'm limited to picking up XR-E versions where I can find them.


----------



## The_Police (Aug 6, 2010)

I have the TK11, it just arrived in the mail today. when I first turned it on, I was like "holy crap that's bright..." then I tightened the head and was amazed at how freaking bright it is... lol 

PS. Is the LED supposed to stay lit just a tiny bit when the flashlight is turned off? Is it a sign of a faulty light or it this just something like glowpowder that Fenix did on purpose??


----------



## shippingandhandling (Aug 6, 2010)

tk-11 r2 for me, and i love it!!


----------



## AKWolf (Aug 6, 2010)

All I have is a TA 21 ,have had it for a year now...:wave: fantastic light wish I could play around with upgrading it


----------



## eljuez (Aug 6, 2010)

PD30 R2 & PD10 Titanium. Two of my favorites.


----------



## lifeofahero (Aug 6, 2010)

Had my PD30 for about a year now. My most carried edc light.


----------



## qandeel (Aug 6, 2010)

I have the following fantastic lights from Fenix

LD01
LD20
TK40


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 6, 2010)

The_Police said:


> {TK11}
> 
> PS. Is the LED supposed to stay lit just a tiny bit when the flashlight is turned off? Is it a sign of a faulty light or it this just something like glowpowder that Fenix did on purpose??


 
That doesn't sound right. My TK10 never did that.


----------



## Leif24 (Aug 6, 2010)

Fenix LD20 (R4) - Cree XP-G R4 LED 205 Lumens


----------



## lhloy (Aug 6, 2010)

I am new here and after scoping out the posts for a couple of weeks, and surfing most of the Web dealers, I just bought my FIRST 'real' light: the Fenix LD20R4. As a matter of fact, it just came yesterday. I love it, but I don't have anything to really compare it to except a 4D Maglite and several of the miniMag lites. LOL

I have one disappointment so far: The much-talked-about clip IS NOT REVERSABLE! I wanted the clip oriented to carry the lite with the head down, but the groove on the other end is too small for the clip to snuggly fit. Alas, I will leave the clip off.

I am waiting for my 2nd light, the new Zebralight SC50W, it's been on order now for 2 whole days.


----------



## The_Police (Aug 7, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> That doesn't sound right. My TK10 never did that.



I changed the clicky switch boot to the orange one, and now it doesn't glow near as bright, and if i unscrew the tailcap just a little ways and retighten it it stays off, then after i run it again it just faintly glows a little. i dont think its anything serious, that tiny amount of light shouldn't use much battery power. my light is still amazingly bright.

when I was outside trying it out tonight, i shined it at our neighbor's shop, it lit up his whole place... which is about 1200 feet away. then my neighbor decided to show off his candlepower. I showed him my green laser on his shop too.. lol
the TK11 R5 is AMAZINGLY bright, very much worth its money


----------



## Tolip (Aug 7, 2010)

I've got a TK11 R2. I have a couple little issues with it, but it's a great light overall.


----------



## njet212 (Aug 31, 2010)

I Got


LD20 OD ( body was cracked i sent back to Fenix and they replace back with whole new LD20+ because they dont have LD20 OD anymore ) :twothumbs
MC10 OD Angle Light
E01 Golden Color


----------



## Paul6ppca (Aug 31, 2010)

PD10 TitanPD10 Titanium

LOD with rebel on keys

Two of my favorites.


----------



## Nightwalk (Aug 31, 2010)

Gave to friends: 
P1 with Lux III, P1D with Cree P4 and P3D with Cree P4 too. All naturel color.

I have now:
P1D Cree Q5 in silver and P3D Cree Q5 in OD green.​ 


Never had a problem with any of this lights.​


----------



## PerttiK (Aug 31, 2010)

LD10 Q5
LD20 Q5
TK12 R2


----------



## AVSECB2 (Aug 31, 2010)

I just got the new TK11 R5. It's great except this one has a problem. The LED stays on all the time unless I loosen the battery cap, but then the button does not turn it on. It is barely visible but I'm not sure if there will be long term damage or shortening of LED life. Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 1, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> We have 3 E01s and an L0D Q4.


After a couple of acquisitions, I now have a P2D Premium 100 and an L0P.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have TK12,PD20,PD30 old versions,and LD01. Awesome flashlights they are the ones that started it all. When does it stop!


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 1, 2010)

TK20
L2D-Q5
S2 (two mode LOD with clicky)
S1 (E01 with clicky)
E01
HL20


----------



## batmanacw (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a P1D, P3D, P2D, LD20, LD10, LD01, TK10, TK40, L0D, and E01.

Soon to own a TK45.



You could say I am a fan. ;-)


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a P2D Q5 Premium and I just ordered a TK12 R5. I am looking to get a little more oomph beyond my Inova T1 and T2 and my iTP C10T. I think the TK12 will do that just fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lightsup (Sep 3, 2010)

TK 40 A great light.


----------



## timbo114 (Sep 3, 2010)

I *have *
3 LD01s 2 black 1 natural
1 L1T-V2
1 TK11 R2

I *had* a P3D CE

Great lights - never a problem.


----------



## hotel (Sep 30, 2010)

got TK11 R5 and TK45.

hopefully they will come with more great light


----------



## flashfiend (Sep 30, 2010)

TA21. It's very rare...for me. It's the only completely factory light that I own.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Sep 30, 2010)

I have the PD10 Titan 
PD30
LD20
TK40

Sold my TK11(I miss it) so that I could by another light


----------



## joehaya (Sep 30, 2010)

I got the E01 EDC, PD20 Q5, Tk12R5, TK45 and lastly the HL20 on my helmet for work. All are good flashlights lest my tk12 which has a hidcup now being rectified in the factory in PRC. in waiting for its return home.(Singapore)


----------



## beron (Sep 30, 2010)

currently only have the PD20 and love it.


----------



## TX180SX (Sep 30, 2010)

What up everyone! Was looking to upgrade my mags and found this site, and after spending a few days reading, bought me a Fenix LD20 R4. So far i've been impressed with it. Def will be adding more to the collection. :naughty:


----------



## Watts Up! (Sep 30, 2010)

Currently have a TK45 and love it.


----------



## shippingandhandling (Sep 30, 2010)

TK11 R2, love it, but haven't used it much of late.


----------



## Kindle (Sep 30, 2010)

Just ordered an E10 to add to the collection.


----------



## anjari_br (Sep 30, 2010)

E01 (black to me, and purple for my wife)
LD01 - always use me;
LD10 - My latest acquisition;
PD10 - in my bag.

I love these lights.


----------



## dimulius (Oct 1, 2010)

TK11 R2


----------



## clipse (Oct 1, 2010)

L2T v2.0 and L2D. I have had both for quite awhile.


----------



## hello_frank (Oct 1, 2010)

v1
l2p
e0
e1
p1d
ld01
ld10
ld20


----------



## Lee1959 (Oct 1, 2010)

I HAVE had a number of them, but the only one I have today is the L0PSE. 

I had a few different clicky models but had issues with the clicky on them and ended up giving them away to other people because I just did not trust them for my Every day lights. 

The L0P is the exception for me, ultra reliable and rides in my pocket every single day no matter what else I carry.


----------



## TwinBlade (Oct 1, 2010)

Fenix PD10

Fenix TK10

Fenix TK12

All exceptional lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBluefish (Oct 1, 2010)

2 E01s, OD & Gold/Orange, which have been commandeered by my 6-year-old. 

1 L2P v2.0 with an extra L1P body tube (warm tint or high cri emitter upgrade suggestions welcome for this Lux III light!) 

1 L1T v.2 with an extra L2T body tube and orange booted forward clicky. 

I was on the verge of selling both, then I found the extra L2T body tube and a second forward clciky for my L2P on the Marketplace. These are great 2 level lights and the L2P has a decently low low level.

Maybe looking for a P1 CE Q2....


----------



## Paul6ppca (Oct 1, 2010)

One my favorite lighs is Fenix PD10 Ti. it size is perfect for edc and I really like med level 1st,xpg beam is great! It is the smoothest Ti twisty I have seen!

Also I have a LOD with a rebel that has lived on my keychain for years,its been compleatly reliable. Hard to beat its beam,tint, and I like strob/sos for a keychain.If your stuck on the side of the road nothing slows down traffic better than a strobing led!


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 1, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> We have 3 E01s and an L0D Q4.


 


Black Rose said:


> After a couple of acquisitions, I now have a P2D Premium 100 and an L0P.


 
And after yet a few more acquisitions  I also have a P2D Special Edition Q2, an E10 on the way, and an E21 on the way.


----------



## palembee (Oct 2, 2010)

just received a tk 10 q5 and i am impressed. overall quality is very good, and the brightness is teerrific! im going to have to try another, just for battery variation as this is a cr123 and i would like to see something in a single AAA or double AA configuration. because the solitaire in my pocket is obsolete!


----------



## Marfenix (Oct 2, 2010)

LD01
LD01 Ti 2x
LD10
P1D 2x
P2D Premium Q5
P2D Smooth
P2D OP
P3D
PD10 Ti
PD20

All of them still work perfectly!


----------



## Marbouk (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi, i`ve just joined CPF and ordered my 1st fenix light.

I`ve gone for the TK45. Its my 1st big light, hopefully will come by Tuesday.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Oct 2, 2010)

I forgot my first real led was fenix l2p,I even got a nekomain cr123 body! Wish I still had it!


----------



## coman (Oct 2, 2010)

I have the newest Fenix light.like LD40,LD25,E21 and HP20.also i have a TK12 R5.:kiss:


----------



## gamogamo (Oct 14, 2010)

E1,L0d RB80 (neutral)...still deciding between E10 or LD15 :thinking:


----------



## Batang Regla (Oct 14, 2010)

^
I checked the fenix website no more E10


----------



## Shikar (Oct 15, 2010)

TK12 R5
LD10 R4

Regards.


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 15, 2010)

I have LD10 R4, E10, E21 Q4, E21 R2, LD15 R4.


----------



## experimentjon (Oct 15, 2010)

I only have an LD10 and LD20, both R4. Great lights, love them. I've tried the TK11, which is also very impressive, but just doesn't have a low mode (not designed to), and I need a low-mode.


----------



## Robinda (Oct 15, 2010)

I have 2 LD20 R4 which I use on my bike one on the bars and one on my helmet.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 15, 2010)

my Fenixes...





:nana:


----------



## konig (Oct 15, 2010)

TK30, PD30 Q5, E01.


----------



## lumax (Oct 15, 2010)

Fenix LD20 R4 - My first real LED light!


----------



## Sean (Oct 15, 2010)

Fenix TK40, T1 & P1D CE. I use the TK40 quite a bit with NiMH AA's.


----------



## Stony (Oct 15, 2010)

TK10

LD20

LD05


----------



## BWX (Mar 16, 2011)

Had an LD20 premium R4 from before which is awesom.. but while CPF was down I got a TK45! That thing is a light beam canon.. unbelievable really. 

P.S.
Can't post on my PS3 browser anymore which I use a lot even though it sucks sometimes.. 

CPF always says "this thread is locked" when I try to do anything.. so won't be posting a lot.. but will be lurking. :-(


----------



## Kyle K (Mar 16, 2011)

Only have one Fenix. The PD20 R5. Very bright and floody and has a great pocket clip. Due to the slightly larger diameter of the head, the Fenix diffuser cone will not fit, even though the Fenix website says it will. It will fit the older ones without the knurling on the head. The camping lantern attachment will fit but is very tight.


----------



## atbglenn (Mar 16, 2011)

More to come


----------



## mrlysle (Mar 16, 2011)

LD10 w/R4
PD31
LD01 in SS


----------



## lasermax (Mar 16, 2011)

fenix tk30 darn proud how well it works for me wow


----------



## NaturalMystic (Mar 16, 2011)

I forgot I have two E01 lights that I bought back in Nov on clearance. They're dimmer than I thought and don't really use them other than backup lights in various kits.


----------



## utlgoa (Mar 16, 2011)

Already own the TK35 (fantastic light!) and I'm looking forward to purchasing the new TK41 and the TK70 as soon as there on the market.


----------



## The Freeholder (Mar 16, 2011)

A TK10, and E21 and one that my daughter carries and I don't remember. It was the most expensive, in as far as Fenix is "expensive".


----------



## blah9 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a Fenix TK45 and a Fenix LD01. They both are great! I also picked out a Fenix LD20 and two other Fenix LD01's as gifts for people, and they were very well-received.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Mar 17, 2011)

It all started for me when I bought my first quality LED light 5 or 6 years ago. That light was a Fenix P1D CE. I edc'd it for a few years, and still have it. Beat to hell as I carried it on my keychain, but still works just as well as the day I got it. I now have several more Fenix lights - L0D (wife's keychain,) LD01 (my keychain and serves as my backup light to my quark AA,) PD20 Q5, P2D Q5, LD10 Q5, LD20 Q5, LD20 R4, and a TK11 Q5. Great lights. I now own many brands, and love fenix for starting it all for me.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Mar 17, 2011)

T1, L2T, TK11 R2, TK40 and TK15 - in that order I believe. 

T1 looks a bit dated these days, with the wire clip and narrow bore (no 18650), but gave sterling service none the less, as do the newer models of course. The T1 may have to become a project light!


----------



## Forward_clicky (Mar 17, 2011)

I have the TK12 R5.
Great light.
Was all set to put it on my shotgun but I liked it so much I bought something else.
Keeping the Fenix for other duties.


----------



## Thefo (Mar 17, 2011)

E01, LD20R5, and a TA21 for me


----------



## Acid87 (Mar 17, 2011)

I only own the TK30. I picked the Original D10 to Fenix lights and I was very pleased with the D10 so bought a few so never needed a replacement.


----------



## scaramanga (Mar 17, 2011)

Mine are TK12 R5, TK15 R5, TK35 XM-L, LD20 Q5 & R5.. Fenix makes awesome lights!


----------



## Ravelyn (Mar 17, 2011)

I've only got three so far, but I really like the Fenix lights. They are: P2D, P3D & PD30 R5. Thinking about also getting a PD20.


----------



## frogamic (Mar 18, 2011)

I have the TK11 R5 and I had the LD01 R5 but I lost it. I just ordered the PD31. Fenix is one of the only brands that is officially imported into NZ. I intend to get the TK35, HP10 and LD01 Stainless Special Edition within the next month.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 18, 2011)

Ravelyn said:


> I've only got three so far, but I really like the Fenix lights. They are: P2D, P3D & PD30 R5. Thinking about also getting a PD20.



The PD20 is absolutely worth getting. I own numerous CR123 lights. When it comes to the single cell versions, with the exception of my SureFire L1, the PD20 is on top. The two are different lights. For a light capable of handling a vast variety of lighting chores, the PD20 all the way. Clip is great for low-profile carry.


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a P1D, LD10, and LD15. I love my Fenixes.


----------



## PCS (Mar 18, 2011)

An LD20 R4 and a PD31. Very happy with both.


----------



## soytnly (Mar 18, 2011)

A Fenix E21 was my first real light, outside of a big 4D Mag from years ago.


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 18, 2011)

Only have a Fenix tk20 so far, but will get the TK41 if it really is a thrower and $120 as they say. Maybe the TK21 or TK70 as a monster searchlight!!!


----------



## wrencher (Mar 18, 2011)

I just got a LD15. It is very nice. I'm sure it won't be my last Finex.


----------



## tallyram (Mar 18, 2011)

Bought TK12 about a month ago. Been trying different 18650's in it and love the output and runtime. Just received my TK45 this week. It's a great light with tons of useable throw and spill using Sanyo Eneloop's! I need a smaller light and have been thinking of grabbing a PD20 or a Quark 123 tactical.


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 19, 2011)

utlgoa said:


> Already own the TK35 (fantastic light!) and I'm looking forward to purchasing the new TK41 and the TK70 as soon as there on the market.



Haha, me 2, can't wait for these awesome throwers.


----------



## Jackasper (Mar 19, 2011)

*TK 15*,* HP 10* Awesome lights. Excellent beams and UI's


----------



## mwb01 (Mar 19, 2011)

my PD31 was my first real, high quality LED light (Yeah, I'm a newbie) and I couldn't be happier with it. I'm interested in their TA line, maybe if they release a new model soon I'll get one


----------



## cicero (Mar 19, 2011)

TK15. My only Fenix so it's my favorite!


----------



## Marmaduke (Mar 19, 2011)

Just 2 E01s for now


----------



## radio2 (Mar 19, 2011)

TK11 & TK15 with 18650. There are both my favroite's


----------



## sethistruckin (Mar 19, 2011)

I have three:
LD20R4 - Backup light in my Hiking gear and emergency kit
Ld20Q5 (handed down to father)
LD40 - Used for night walking/searching in fields for fun


----------



## surefire7 (Mar 20, 2011)

Two EO1's, a PD1 and a TK15. Love 'em all!


----------



## gate2091 (Mar 20, 2011)

i have the tk 12 r5, ld 20 r5, and the ld 15 r4. I love these lights


----------



## BWX (Mar 21, 2011)

test gonna add pics if this post works.

EDIT-- Yay, can post from PS3 browser again! Some pics..


----------



## siana (Mar 21, 2011)

Fenix L1T, L2D CE, L0D CE, PD30 R4(lost), PD31 R5, and I’m quite happy with all of them. All still work well (except for the lost one) and a TK35 on the wish list.


----------



## dickwyn (Mar 21, 2011)

Some people have some lights, WHOO!!
I only have 2 Fenix and am very happy with them, the Mrs has a LD15 and I have a LD25.


----------



## Yana (Mar 21, 2011)

One and only: TK35
Just got it month a ago and love it so much!


----------



## AIRASSAULT18B (Mar 21, 2011)

E01 in every color.
LD10
LD15


----------



## bel_riose (Mar 22, 2011)

LD20 R5.

I'm happy with it and it's in the glove box of my car.
I love the AA size for "emergency" lights.

I dont like the UI, with the strobe showing up when I dont need it.


----------



## pblanch (Mar 23, 2011)

Well started about 2 months ago looking at getting a nice bright torch. Always loved the Every ready Dolphin torches. Then found this forum. 

Now I own. 
E01 Black and Silver. Agree with the horrible purple tint but I surprisingly use them constantly for in bag carry ons!

E05 - Lives on the key chain.

E21 - amazing amount of light. Was supposed to live in the car but sits inside for some reason.

PD20 PD30 Alternate bringing to to work and just love the feel and look of the PD30.

LD15 - This torch is definitely my Fave. I bought 2 in case I lost one. Lives permenetly in my back pocket. I can see why some dont like the twisty (after falling in love with the PD30) but takes up no room, produces more than workable light on the 2 setting, and looks so cool, if it looked in amirror it would be jealous of its self. 

I now look at this forum every day and drool at the amount of lights I would love to see but have to admit I do like the Fenix brand. Was given (yes I know!!!!) a Led lenser P7 by work, as a lets get rid of the budget drive, and found it a great torch. But I don't carry it around and sits unused in the draw waiting for the day for some love. 

It may be waiting a long time.


----------



## gea (Mar 23, 2011)

New guy here, great forum. 
Just got into flashlights not to long ago.

What I have:
LD01
PD31
Tk35

The PD31 is my EDC light. This light is one of the best from Fenix in my view.


gea


----------



## atbglenn (Mar 23, 2011)

I just ordered an Ld15 to add to my growing Fenix collection. Can't wait to get it


----------



## pblanch (Mar 23, 2011)

atbglenn said:


> I just ordered an Ld15 to add to my growing Fenix collection. Can't wait to get it



I love mine LD15. Just be aware (And is documented on many reviews) is that there is no thread limiter when you screw it down, so if you screw too far down you may crush the battery. If you are aware of it it wont happen unless you are particularly ham fisted. My brother crushed the top of the battery when I first got it and he was looking at it. Thankfully a cheap alkali and not an enloop that currently live in it. I find that it is much brighter on an enloop than a duracell ultra. Anyone else find that.


----------



## amarzano (Mar 23, 2011)

Before I saw the LIGHT :naughty:

I had a number of Coast Lenser's. But since I bought the TK15 - it's FENIX - ALL THE WAY BABY!!

Looking forward to the next one..


----------



## lasermax (Mar 23, 2011)

fenix tk30 I never owned a china made light tell I got this one man the build amazed me and quality this is my main dog light


----------



## atbglenn (Mar 23, 2011)

pblanch said:


> I love mine LD15. Just be aware (And is documented on many reviews) is that there is no thread limiter when you screw it down, so if you screw too far down you may crush the battery.



Wow thanks for the info! I had no idea of this design flaw. I'll be sure to be extra careful! Thanks again


----------



## liquidwater (Mar 23, 2011)

i have one fenix tk45 which i really like and one fenix tk15 for now, looking to get a fenix tk41 soon, and the tk70 later on hehe.


----------



## sunfire (Mar 23, 2011)

I have one E05 R4 w/ GITD piercing.


----------



## mjn (Mar 23, 2011)

Only one at this point... a PD31. It's mounted to my shotgun.


----------



## Slashman (Mar 24, 2011)

I have:


LD01 (R2)
E01 - I have two of these
PD10
Love Fenix lights, great quality and lovely beam. I would have more but I like small lights I can EDC and unfortunately I hate having to cycle through flashy modes.


----------



## FenixTxM3 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a PD31 and i love it.


----------



## Trev (Mar 24, 2011)

PD31 & TK35 here. Running 6 AW2900 18650's.

Love these lights, everything from light output to quality of finish and function. Everything a real flashlight should be


----------



## licht55 (Mar 24, 2011)

I like my LD20 R4 with its various diffusors/filters and its constant output, except Turbo mode, in which it heats up after some time. It is not a thrower, but otherwise fine and versatile.


----------



## thom1960 (Mar 25, 2011)

Been carrying a P1D on my belt for years. Small, unassuming little light that works perfectly! Don't even notice it's there. Great little light.


----------



## drewy (Mar 25, 2011)

I have:

E01
E20
TK12 (R5)

Hoping to get a TK35 soon!


----------



## pblanch (Mar 25, 2011)

atbglenn said:


> Wow thanks for the info! I had no idea of this design flaw. I'll be sure to be extra careful! Thanks again



Pleasure, that's what its about. I still love it. I wouldn't call it a design flaw just a quirk.

I just bought a LD10. Been looking at it since I got introduced to flashlight and have finally made the plunge. At this stage will go with my BOB bag but I just know I will EDC it with a lithium battery for better performance.


----------



## moonwind (Mar 25, 2011)

I love my LD20 R4 and it is always in my backpack. Though there are times that I don't bring my backpack so I am looking forward in getting a LD10.


----------



## MathiasRR (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

I own

E05
L2D
TA21
TK15
TK35
TK45

Greetings
Mathias


----------



## Boominster (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a PD30R2 and in a few days time will have a TK35 (can't wait!)

The PD30 is my second one after the original one was lost. I have the diffuse which converts it to a really useful lantern. Build quality is great, better than my Olight M21. Throw is surprisingly good, I read somewhere the r2 throws better than the r4 version?


----------



## deth1313 (Mar 25, 2011)

SO far I have a TK10, TK12, and a TK15. Getting a 2nd TK15 shortly and as soon as the TK21 comes out I'll snag that too!


----------



## sea_angler40 (Mar 26, 2011)

LD 40--great light, good size, fits great in my hand. Plastic body NOT a problem. 4 lumens for 10 days, don't have to worry about changing batteries for a while 

Eo1--backup


----------



## phonoe (Mar 26, 2011)

I have LD10-R4 and TK35. Love both. Only LD10 that I wish it has a more lowest low mode.


----------



## bfj2000 (Mar 26, 2011)

LD20 R5. It lives in my work bag. I also have the LD01 SS R5 with digitally regulated output--very impressed with the fit and finish.


----------



## wanglong (Mar 26, 2011)

There is the list:
L1D
P3D
L0D
LD01
TK10
TK11


----------



## Bwana (Mar 26, 2011)

I have the LD20, T1, TK15, PD20.....all pretty nice lights for the money.


----------



## atbglenn (Mar 26, 2011)

My slowly growing Fenix collection:

TK50, TK35, LD20R4, LD15, E05R2, and a HL20 Headlight. My next will probably be the TK41


----------



## Muad Dib (Mar 26, 2011)

Fenix, PD30, PD31, TK21, & TK35...


----------



## BWX (Mar 26, 2011)

Just bought a Fenix E05 R2 from 4sevens to go along with LD20+ premium R4 and TK45..


----------



## crizyal (Mar 26, 2011)

E01
E05
LD15

I had a TK40 that I sold. I really miss that light, but I didn't like having to deal with 8 batteries at a time. I will probably get a TK35


----------



## Hacken (Mar 27, 2011)

I have all the TK11 series that's including two R5 models


----------



## robertrock (Mar 27, 2011)

P1D
LD01
L1D
PD20
MK10
L1P(not shown)


----------



## Ruudr (Mar 28, 2011)

Just bought the new TK 15. 
Just saw there is a TK21.... Just like the TK 15 but better in every way.....darn:laughing:


----------



## Erik88 (Mar 28, 2011)

gea said:


> The PD31 is my EDC light. This light is one of the best from Fenix in my view.


 
planning on ordering that one soon!


----------



## RonReagan (Mar 28, 2011)

I just have the Fenix T1 which is still going strong. Accidentally was dropped by a friend in a ditch at night and was there for two days during heavy rain. Went back to look for it and found it. Still watertight and worked.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## lpd226 (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW all those fenix owners and only 6 PD31 owners. They are scarce these day's but mines on it's way SWEET. I was super lucky to snatch up that LTD edition and i your lucky you can still get one at lighthound.com (ONLY place I could find one).


----------



## NaturalMystic (Mar 29, 2011)

Make it 7 PD31 owners! I got my PD31 from Amazon. Ordered it March 6th after reading about it on this thread and it arrived on March 22nd. Great light and my first 2x CR123 Fenix which I only bought because it also takes the 18650 rechargeables. I haven't really had a chance to put it through it's paces but from the little play time it got it looks like it's a great light.

I want to take it out and compare it with my Lumapower D-Mini VX and SolarForce Skyline. It's just tricky playing around with these in my backyard at night without looking like a cat burglar!

My updated Fenix list is:

P1
P1D CE with Leef body (clicky)
Civictor V1 (x2)
P2D
P2D Q5
PD20 Q5
E01 (x2)
PD31



lpd226 said:


> WOW all those fenix owners and only 6 PD31 owners. They are scarce these day's but mines on it's way SWEET. I was super lucky to snatch up that LTD edition and i your lucky you can still get one at lighthound.com (ONLY place I could find one).


----------



## lpd226 (Mar 29, 2011)

NaturalMystic said:


> Make it 7 PD31 owners! I got my PD31 from Amazon. Ordered it March 6th after reading about it on this thread and it arrived on March 22nd. Great light and my first 2x CR123 Fenix which I only bought because it also takes the 18650 rechargeables. I haven't really had a chance to put it through it's paces but from the little play time it got it looks like it's a great light.
> 
> I want to take it out and compare it with my Lumapower D-Mini VX and SolarForce Skyline. It's just tricky playing around with these in my backyard at night without looking like a cat burglar!
> 
> ...


----------



## Theknifereviewer (Mar 29, 2011)

I got the fenix LD10


----------



## Heavertron (Mar 29, 2011)

I already have a TK45 and just received a cut price E01 in Olive colour. I was expecting a blue-ish tint, but mine has a totally blue hotspot. Did I just loose the tint lottery again?


----------



## enomosiki (Mar 29, 2011)

Let's see...

P2D (XR-E Q5)
PD20 (XR-E Q5)
PD30 (XR-E Q5 & R2) x4
LD20 (XP-G R4) x2

I started off with P2D, and it still works, albeit with a slight inductor whine. Then came PD20, which, I must say, is the best looking Fenix light in my opinion. Unfortunately, I lost the thing somewhere in my house, and I can't find it. Four PD30's after I realized I needed something with a little more punch, two Q5's and two R2's. Gave one to my mother, and the other three to my friends. My mother still has hers, and it still shines bright. I can't vouch for my idiot friends, however, because they all lost theirs. After that, I invested in two LD20's as gifts, one for a friend who works for MTA and the other a Navy MP. The one I gave to the MTA dude died due to faulty clicky switch--ended up giving him the IlluminaTi C1 that I had on my keychain as a replacement. Navy MP still uses his 'til this day, and he loves the thing.

I haven't bought another Fenix light since. Their new designs just don't seem to catch my attention. I _was_ interested in PD31, until I found out about the vaunted ring problem. I might go for an updated LD10.


----------



## monju123 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have the PD31, my 1st good light which is, well, good. It just doesn't move me. Also, the TK15 , my 2nd light, which I still look forward to needing to use. I just bought an old house and spend a lot of time in the attic, the TK15 really lights it up.


----------



## kbeck76 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just an E01 currently but I'm interested in one of the multiple AA TK or LD lights now.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 30, 2011)

LD01 Q5. If I get another Fenix it will be an updated LD01.


----------



## nightcacher (Mar 30, 2011)

TK35 here. This is a nice with lots of spill. Very usefull too as its not to large, can be a EDC and I use it often.


----------



## Pilot (Mar 31, 2011)

E01, but I am ordering an E05.


----------



## Phil828 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice to see so many Fenix fans out there. I have been fascinated by led flashlights for some time but only recently have begun investing in high quality lights. After much research I have become enamored of Fenix lights. So far I have an LD20 and an LD01 stainless. I am waiting to purchase a TK41 as soon as it comes available. Am new to the forum by the way.


----------



## aggiedude (Apr 11, 2011)

I posted this in a different thread but would love Fenix fan's opinions....

Hey folks, I'm mostly a Surefire person just due to the fact that they're American made, but I ran across an email that has the Fenix TK12 R2 for $48.95 and the PD30 R2 for $45.99 and was wondering which would be best for all around camping/fishing and such. Right now I own a Surefire E2D and 2 G2's but saw these prices and don't know if I should pass it up.
Any replies would be welcome. Thanx a million


----------



## SaVaGe (Apr 11, 2011)

From new to Old:

TK35 XM-L

OLD SCHOOL:

TK11 Q5 PREMIUM
P1D PREMIUM Q5 (I HAVE 2 1 IS STILL IN BOX NEVER OPENED) MY FAVE OF ALL!!!!
P3D PREMIUM Q5
L2D PREMIUM Q5
L1D PREMIUM Q5
L01 PREMIUM Q2

SOON I WILL HAVE:
TK45 R5
TK41


----------



## direct00 (Apr 11, 2011)

After reading on candlepower forums a year or so ago I decided to get the PD20 which is AMAZING. I carry it everywhere and use if many times each day


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 11, 2011)

aggiedude said:


> I posted this in a different thread but would love Fenix fan's opinions....
> 
> Hey folks, I'm mostly a Surefire person just due to the fact that they're American made, but I ran across an email that has the Fenix TK12 R2 for $48.95 and the PD30 R2 for $45.99 and was wondering which would be best for all around camping/fishing and such. Right now I own a Surefire E2D and 2 G2's but saw these prices and don't know if I should pass it up.
> Any replies would be welcome. Thanx a million


 
Don't buy a light simply due to price. Buy it because it fills a role. If you can get one at a good price, then even better.

I have a P3D (older version of the PD30). I'd say it would indeed be useful for camping and other outdoors activities due to its extra modes. Sometimes you want runtime over output. Both are good companies. I own several models from each one.


----------



## mwb01 (Apr 12, 2011)

At first I was a bit worried about ordering my PD31 but I love it now! The only con I can find is that ringy beam pattern...


----------



## MWClint (Apr 12, 2011)

2x L0-Ti (one with neutral High CRI seoul, other with U2 bin Seoul) - the Neutral white L0-Ti is one of my favorite lights!
2x Black LOD Q4(both upgraded to Q5) - one on wife's keychain
SS LD01(swapped led for a better tint Q5)
L2D Q5 Premium (unmolested!)
E01 (high cri seoul+custom boost chip+polished reflector surface)
E1 (swapped in a nicely tinted luxeon)


----------



## bluelightbandit (Apr 12, 2011)

I have the TK12 R5 and love it!


----------



## cashrip (Apr 12, 2011)

LD20 r4 - my favorite 2xAA light
TK11 r5 - stays on the ar-15, perfect size weapon light


----------



## Nick00 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello
New to CPF and new Fenix owner - just got the LD20 r5. Amazing right out of the box. 
Actually first _real _flashlight I've owned. Very excited.


----------



## strettcher (Sep 29, 2011)

got tk40 over a year ago but shoulda waited for tk41.. :shakehead Im thinking about getting tk70. cant make up my mind..:duh2:


----------



## heuer21 (Sep 29, 2011)

I just made my first Fenix purchase. A TK70. So bright.


----------



## Lightingman (Sep 29, 2011)

LD20---> I wish it weren't so as I am a TNP'er, but the Quark "X" beats this thing hands down..........both AA2 models.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 29, 2011)

TK35 and loving it so much! Future plans: Tk21 U2


----------



## AIRASSAULT18B (Sep 29, 2011)

6- E01S , 1-E11 , 1- LD15, 2- LD10, 1- PD31 SE , 1- TK21U SE , 1- TK70


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have an old L1D with a Q2 emmitter


----------



## slannesh (Oct 4, 2011)

Just got my first Fenix light in the mail today, a TK41. Haven't had much time to play with it yet but can't wait for tonight when it gets dark!


----------



## Yogi_97 (Oct 4, 2011)

TK20, TK30, TK70, MC11.


----------



## Harry999 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have:

Several E01s
E05
TA30
HP20
LD25
TK50

Pick up LD40 & MC11 tomorrow


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got a tk11, ld40, tk41, and now a hp11. 

Love the Fenix brand


----------



## agalb (Oct 4, 2011)

Just got an LD15, which I love, and have a PD31 on the way.

Thinking about the TK35, but need to do more research and see if it is the one for me in that class. There are several lights that are similar, I am still checking.


----------



## matthewcyho (Oct 5, 2011)

I have Tk30,TA21, and going to have TK21 U2 special edition !! ~~:wave:


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a Fenix LD20 R5


----------



## neverGUP (Oct 5, 2011)

TK20, LD10, E01


----------



## Tbone559 (Oct 5, 2011)

PD20 TK40 TK20


----------



## alleycat8675309 (Oct 5, 2011)

TK10, LD20 - gifted away

currently: TK11, LD01, LD10, TK15, TK35
like to own: TK21


----------



## trevordurden (Oct 5, 2011)

LD10 R5.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 5, 2011)

E05
E11
E20
E21
TK11R2
TK21U2
TK35
TK41
TK70


----------



## Mr460mag (Oct 5, 2011)

Fenix E01
Fenix E05


----------



## blondebluemale (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi , i have a Fenix TK12 with XPG R5...

Purchased after my Surefire 6P LED went missing presumed it stolen at work , only to find it a year later in the middle of a Kangaroo Paw at home found when we were cutting them back to regenerate adn it was in perfect condition even after all the water from the retic and fertilizers ETC ..

So tough lights But my TK12 is my favorite heaps brighter with more throw and doesn't chew the batteries like the older Surefire 6P LED .

Cheers 

DC


----------



## The_Driver (Oct 5, 2011)

TK20 with yellow upgraded grip


----------



## freerun (Oct 5, 2011)

LD15, bought it a year ago.


----------



## kommanderskull (Oct 5, 2011)

Have L2D20 and E05. Lost a PD30. Have had my eye on the TK35... it just might be an early Christmas present.


----------



## Harry999 (Oct 5, 2011)

Fenix is growing on me. I love the LD40 I picked up today and even more so the MC11. I ordered a second MC11!


----------



## jax (Oct 5, 2011)

i have the TK 11 with the xpg r5,what a great little light!
so solid and well built!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Oct 5, 2011)

Never have been much of a Fenix fan, so I only have the LD01 (black) and I love feeding it 10440's. Crazy bright. (and hot) It usually doesn't make my EDC rotation. My nephew loves to play with it however. (no, not with an unprotected 10440, he gets a safe eneloop)

And I have an older P3D in my laptop bag as a backup to my LX2. Needless to say, playing second string behind my LX2, it's never come out since I put it there over a year ago.


----------



## yowzer (Oct 6, 2011)

These days... E01, E05 (XP-G), MC11, LD01 SS (XR-E Q5), LD10 (XR-E Q5)... and my roommate just got an LD40 out of a couple of lights I suggested to him. I still regret not getting a TK20, and there's 3 or 4 other Fenix lights I want to try. Too many lights, too little money.


----------



## fox1x (Oct 6, 2011)

Fenix TK60


----------



## priceangels (Oct 6, 2011)

as i know ,the Fenix E01 ,LD01 ,Tk10,TK40 are all amazing .in fact ,it is hard to find one at the lowest price .i don't wanna spent a lot to get it .is there any place that can sell at the competitive price ?


----------



## fetcher (Oct 6, 2011)

LD10 R5 is my only Fenix so far. It seemed so diminutive until I picked up a Zebralight SC51 last month... now a tad on the big & heavy side.


----------



## bighest (Oct 6, 2011)

I got the Tk40, tk60 and Tk70

love love love the tk40 and Tk70!!!

not blown away with the Tk60 in terms of build quality and I hate the do-nut it throws out. So I just use it as the work horse now


----------



## atbglenn (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Sammy_boy (Oct 6, 2011)

Just bought my first Fenix! Well, not recieved it yet as just won it for £17.05 from a Far Eastern Ebayer (bestgood88 - with whom I have no connections or vested interests btw) with free postage - will probably not get it for a couple of weeks  Hoping it's not a fake, though the seller does have a very good feedback level. Edit: Just realised I didn't put which model it was - it's the small(ish) E11 I'm getting which I've heard mixed thoughts on on this site.

Hoping to use it as an EDC torch, currently use a MiniMag with the TerraLUX LED upgrade but it's a bit big sometimes! Suspect it won't be my only Fenix torch either...


----------



## Jeff E. (Oct 6, 2011)

Tk40, E15, E05, and soon the TK70!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richub (Oct 6, 2011)

For my list of Fenix lights: See the 'My Lights' link in my signature below. 

Today I'm hoping to get my 23rd Fenix flashlight: An E11. Still thinking if I should get me a TK70 + battery pack though...

Edit:
Just got my E11. 

I also saw a TK70 in the store, which made me greedy to get one. Poor bank account...


----------



## msantic (Oct 6, 2011)

TK21, E05, very soon E21 & E11


----------



## Bobby_C (Oct 6, 2011)

E01 and a LD01 SS on the way.

I had an E21 and the tail switch got flaky in only a few days so I returned it. That raised some concern about the reliability of Fenix lights for me. I know it was a budget light but still...


----------



## Richub (Oct 7, 2011)

You should have replaced that E21 with the bad switch. It's a great light and to me, this is the first mention I heard of a faulty switch on a E21. All manufacturers have a slip in their released lights from time to time, this is where your warranty steps in...


----------



## dheim (Oct 7, 2011)

hello (this is my first post... )!
at the moment i've got a TK21 U2, but i'm waiting for a MASSIVE load of Fenix lights (i can get quite compulsive sometimes...): TK41, TK45 and TK70! :huh:

i'll let you know my impressions...


----------



## Bobby_C (Oct 7, 2011)

Richub said:


> You should have replaced that E21 with the bad switch. It's a great light and to me, this is the first mention I heard of a faulty switch on a E21. All manufacturers have a slip in their released lights from time to time, this is where your warranty steps in...



I bought the light locally at an REI outdoor store and they have a great return policy so I didn't have to go thru a warranty claim. The light would flicker on and off with a slight touch of the switch after it was on. I figured I just got a bad light. I only have a E01 after reading it's the best light here. It is solidly built but I have a iTP A3 on my keychain. There was a deal on a LD01 SS on Newegg.com so I ordered one but haven't received it yet. 

Looking at your avatar reminds me about the TK45. I'm interested in one but reluctant to order one for 2 reasons. 1-I really don't need it and 2-The experience with the E21 is still fresh in my mind. One day...


----------



## grey timber wolf (Oct 7, 2011)

ooo sorry but i sold my ta21 i loved the style but found it to be most unreliable, having to click it on and off a few times everytime i wanted it to work, and once i get a bad experience i wont bother with em again, i know it was probably just a one of but thats the way i am, its why i only use a leatherman now and sold all my sog and gerber tools


----------



## MrLi (Oct 7, 2011)

I have the E05, E21, LD20, and just got my hands on the TK21 U2 edition. Thinking I should just return the TK21 and exchange it for a TK35....but I'm loving the secondary switch on the TK21. I'll probably get myself a TK35 in the near future. lol. I'm so broke.


----------



## Cataract (Oct 7, 2011)

I already posted on this last year, but an update is in order... I must be one of the biggest Fenix fan on here:
E0
E05
L0D
LD15
PD20
PD30
L2D
TK11
TK20
TK15
TK40
TK45 (review sample)
LD40
TK70

Hp10
HP20
HL20
Fenix Headband
Various filters and 2 holsters

And I feel like I forgot one or two...


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 7, 2011)

TK35! Soon TK21U2!


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 7, 2011)

I only have a fenix tk41 and tk20. I really like the tk41's throwing power and the tk20's tint.


----------



## välineurheilija (Oct 22, 2011)

Lets see now i have a few ill try to remember them all
TK 10
TK 20
TK 40
L2D
LD01
LD 20
MC 10
i think thats all of them


----------



## AutoTech (Oct 22, 2011)

Just the one for me... PD31.

Nicely made, feels really good quality when undoing tailcap or twisting head. It's the nicest feeling light I have in terms of thread feel. Chucks out a lot of light too. Beam pattern is ringy but only noticeable against white wall.


----------



## DaKineStuff (Oct 22, 2011)

My first post!
I've got an LD01, an LD10 and an MC10. The LD01 lives on my keyring, the LD10 lives in the car and the MC10 I use at work looking at the insides of PC's.


----------



## yliu (Oct 22, 2011)

I have the TK45, TK12 R5 and the LD20. Great lights, although I tend to go toward brands like JetBeam and Olight now.


----------



## LFP11 (Oct 22, 2011)

Just four:
L1D
L2T
LD20 (Q5)
TK 40

Wishlist:
PD32
TK70


----------



## Ishango (Oct 22, 2011)

I've got quite a few at the moment. I like the Fenix quality a lot. Currently I have the PD30, LD10, LD15, E15, E11, L1T-V2.0, E20, E05 and a couple of E01's.


----------



## weez82 (Oct 22, 2011)

Right now I have an LD20 Q5 and LD10 R5. Love the size and feel of the LD10 and it is amazingly bright for a single AA.


----------



## flashlight nut (Oct 22, 2011)

Right now, 2 TK40s, LD01ss and LD05.


----------



## Rikr (Oct 22, 2011)

So far TK41 and just got it. Very good quality.


----------



## Jrubin (Oct 22, 2011)

My fenix lights

LD10
TK10
E01
E05 just got today


----------



## ToNIX (Oct 22, 2011)

The switch is starting to fail on my TK11. I haven't use it that much (really, it's mostly staying on the shelf since one year). 

It's either flickering of I need to keep the button pushed all the way to the end to have some light. I know that cleaning it will surely fix the problem, but I'm not impressed


----------



## LFP11 (Oct 23, 2011)

The switch is weak part of some Fenix, but warranty works well and they will send to you a new switch. If you have Snap Ring Plier (like this:http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/1/...liers-set-by-performance-tools-part-1435.html#) it´s easy to change.


----------



## Jash (Oct 23, 2011)

EO1, EO5, E20 (XP-G modded), TK20, TK40, TK41, TK60, HL21.

I love all my Fenix lights, and there's more to add to the collection in the next few months. E11, E15, LD25, TK70 (?), and an MC11.


----------



## moldyoldy (Oct 23, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> for now just an *L1P*.
> 
> Still waiting for fenix to release a similar/updated AA model, so i can upgrade (i.e. slimmer, brighter, longer runtime, featuring on & off modes). looks like the ld15 will be close. i can use lo & hi.



In my opinion, the LD15 is a sleeper in the Fenix lineup. Very compact, brighter than many 1xAA lights, with a simple two level twist system - no switch to fail or go flaky. and I like that the high level comes on first. If I want the low level, I push the head into my palm and twist twice - no problem. The second level is about right for various nocturnal trips in the house.

FWIW, as people age, the lenses in eyes yellow with age as well as other sensitivity reductions - meaning that more light is needed for the same effect. My reaction to various claims of people wanting far less than one lumen is - wait until 60-70+ years old...

I also agree with the popular E05 - justified popularity. super small for AAA, smaller than the LD01, a single level of 27 lumens is enough with the floody beam from a TIR optic system. and a reasonable price. Very effective for gifting or key chain usage with people that do not like too much on their keychain.

I am growing more appreciative of the small single cell lights. As I age, I am re-discovering what I need, not want, which in a suburb is rarely more than 200-220 lumens - available in 1xAA or 1xCR123 lights. I had the 600+ lumen lights, and simply did not have the opportunity to use them very much.


----------



## moldyoldy (Oct 23, 2011)

pblanch said:


> I love mine LD15. <snip> I find that it is much brighter on an enloop than a duracell ultra. Anyone else find that.



The LD15 puts out more lumens than most 1xAA lights at 115lumens. As a result, it draws a higher current and becomes quite warm. I certainly like mine and will order more!


----------



## ToNIX (Oct 23, 2011)

LFP11 said:


> The switch is weak part of some Fenix, but warranty works well and they will send to you a new switch. If you have Snap Ring Plier (like this:http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/1/...liers-set-by-performance-tools-part-1435.html#) it´s easy to change.



Easier to buy a new Malkoff MD2


----------



## Vortus (Oct 23, 2011)

Wife still using her PD1 head with the Leef clicky body.


----------



## fockus (Oct 24, 2011)

Just one - LD10 R4 - due to "highest light output reviewed so far coming from a single 1.2/1.5V AA light" at the time.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Oct 24, 2011)

E01, E05, E15, LD15. I'm a fan of the very small Fenix lights.


----------



## Cataract (Oct 24, 2011)

ToNIX said:


> The switch is starting to fail on my TK11. I haven't use it that much (really, it's mostly staying on the shelf since one year).
> 
> It's either flickering of I need to keep the button pushed all the way to the end to have some light. I know that cleaning it will surely fix the problem, but I'm not impressed





LFP11 said:


> The switch is weak part of some Fenix, but warranty works well and they will send to you a new switch. If you have Snap Ring Plier (like this:http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/1/...liers-set-by-performance-tools-part-1435.html#) it´s easy to change.



First thing first: clean contacts and threads + check that the retainer ring for the switch is screwed all the way in (sounds like this is your problem). Fixes 99% of the problems on most lights, especially Fenix.


----------



## Rokron (Oct 24, 2011)

I got my first Fenix light on Saturday. I’ve been waiting for a ‘shipped’ notification but when I saw postal worker with a big fat shipping envelope across the street I had good a feeling. I now have a Fenix TK35, my first serious LED flashlight. Oh I’ve got some others in my meger collection but THIS one is awsome! :thumbsup: 
Let's see now, which one shall I get next? :thinking:
 
Regards,
 
Ron H


----------



## euthymic (Oct 25, 2011)

Fenix were my first "high quality" light that I picked up when I got sucked into the CPF community last fall. Started my collection with a TK20 and LD10 r4. Followed up with a L0D that has served keychain duty for nearly a year and a E21 as a throw around light for the kids. I sure wish the E21's were still available with the neutral tint as mine has the most sterile blue/purple tint of any of my lights  The TK20 still gets lots of use as it is so comfortable to hold and the LD10 has become my wife's torch when reading stories to the kids.
-Euthymic


----------



## davecroft (Oct 25, 2011)

Fenix LD15 - nice looking light, good output on max, but a bit dim on low mode for me to use as regular EDC.

Fenix E11 - solid light, great body (I really like the knurling), low mode just right for me. But I got a bummer with damaged optic and green beam.

Fenix E05 (arrived today!) - wow. The colour of the beam from this light puts a lot of my more expensive lights to shame. Almost everything else seems to have a purple/blue/yellow tint compared to this little light. Perfect brightness for me 90% of the time. I am so impressed with this light especially bearing in mind the cost.

The E05 has restored my faith in Fenix after the E11 disaster.


----------



## coloradowildman (Feb 20, 2012)

I've had an Olive LOD Q4 Premium for almost 4 years. Great light. Also had an LD2 Premium a while back. Also great but a bit too slippery (was before they started to put checkering on them to increase grip).


----------



## MiniMag_Crazy_Greg (Feb 20, 2012)

Eo1 black on the key chain, P2D black retired EDC, P3D natural current EDC, LoD natural under the shirt on a neck lanyard sometimes. Great lights! Will be a fan of Fenix's for a while. Just need to update the collection soon.


----------



## jalcon (Feb 20, 2012)

Black LD01 on my key chain, Pink E01 on the wife's.


----------



## 380long (Feb 20, 2012)

I have the TK70 and the MC11.


----------



## iron potato (Feb 20, 2012)

TK35, so far so good


----------



## Eagle Eye (Feb 20, 2012)

I just started last month but so far I have:

Fenix PD 32
Fenix TK 21 U2
Fenix TK 35
Fenix TK 41
Fenix TK 70


----------



## buds224 (Feb 20, 2012)

-LD20
-PD32
-TK41
-TA21 (shipped out today, now the painful wait)


----------



## luvbelly (Feb 20, 2012)

LD20 I had to buy one after trying a friends at work. It is the light that made me aware of how far led technology had come and sparked my interest in picking up a few more. I have since added the E21 and a bunch of lights from other manufacturers.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 20, 2012)

P1D, my first 'boutique' light.

PD32, a pretty nifty light in not a large package.

Chris


----------



## ciccio90 (Feb 21, 2012)

Fenix TK35...great lights..........


----------



## Sagebrush (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought my first Fenix light just over a year ago for motorcycle camping. 

Its the LD-20 Q5, with the diffuser I use it as a lantern on High. It actually does better than my single mantel lantern. 

I like it so much I'll be getting another lager Fenix soon. I'm thinking TK-60, not a popular choice? Is it the D cell batteries?


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 21, 2012)

TK-11 and TA-30 both bomb proof.


----------



## Kjosn (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's my list:

PD30
LD20
LD25
TK12
E21 X2
HP10


----------



## LFP11 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sagebrush said:


> I'm thinking TK-60, not a popular choice? Is it the D cell batteries?


TK-41 is nearly same light (but smaller) but it use 8xAA . TK-60 use D cells.


----------



## Sagebrush (Feb 22, 2012)

LFP11 said:


> TK-41 is nearly same light (but smaller) but it use 8xAA . TK-60 use D cells.



Yeah and I do have the D cells already. Just don't know, l use a converted 4D maglite at work now. The 3 cell version is appealing. 

Sent from my GT-S5690L using Tapatalk


----------



## my#1hobby (Feb 22, 2012)

Sagebrush said:


> I like it so much I'll be getting another lager Fenix soon. I'm thinking TK-60, not a popular choice? Is it the D cell batteries?


My TK60 should be here tomorrow. I decided to get it instead of the TK41 mainly because the runtime is much longer on the TK60 and I don't mind the large size. I've had a 6D cell maglite for years and the size is not an issue for me. It serves two purposes for me. 

E01
TK40
TK45
TK35
TK60 soon


----------



## kj2 (Feb 22, 2012)

E01,E11,E20,E21
TK11R2,TK21U2,TK35,TK41,TK70


----------



## Sagebrush (Feb 22, 2012)

my#1hobby said:


> My TK60 should be here tomorrow. I decided to get it instead of the TK41 mainly because the runtime is much longer on the TK60 and I don't mind the large size. I've had a 6D cell maglite for years and the size is not an issue for me. It serves two purposes for me.
> 
> E01
> TK40
> ...



I carry a 4D as my EDC, so the TK60 is on my short list as a 4D maglite replacement. I like the size as a building inspector in rough areas. 

Sent from my GT-S5690L using Tapatalk


----------



## craigshipp (Feb 22, 2012)

LD20 & E21


----------



## regulation (Feb 22, 2012)

A happy TK21 and LD20 user here.
Always feel confidence when I blow the dark away in the evening when using my TK21.
and looking forward to their LD22, I still need a handy light.


----------



## dam294 (Feb 22, 2012)

Too many? This thread got me to counting.

E01 x 2
E05 x 2
LD01
LD10
LD20
PD10
PD31 x 2 
TK30


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (Feb 22, 2012)

TK15
LD10
E05
E15
for now... TK41, TK70 LD12 on horizon.


----------



## ieslei (Feb 22, 2012)

I had:

Ld20 r4
Tk12 r5
Tk35

All perfect lights but now i only have tk21 and its about to be replaced by EAGLETAC G25C2. I wish i could have them all at once. But my money does not allow it. 

Cheers


----------



## SoCalDep (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a TK20, TA30, and my wife EDCs an E01 (gold). The TK20 started me on my LED flashaholism.


----------



## autobotguy (Feb 23, 2012)

Like many others, I too have a Fenix TK35. Its my first REAL LED flashlight. So far I've enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Feb 23, 2012)

Fenix TK41
Fenix TK35
Fenix TK70

updated 6-27-12


----------



## Lit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got an LD25 today and have an ancient Civictor V1 still around.


----------



## Player (Feb 24, 2012)

TK12 r5. I've had it over a year now with no issues at all.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 25, 2012)

All of them hehe... though in the past two weeks, Sunwayman has captured my attention fully!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 25, 2012)

TK35 , E21 soon pd32


----------



## flashlight chronic (Feb 25, 2012)

I have the TK35, E21 and E11. Looks to me like the TK35 is a hot item!


----------



## Duraflametree (Feb 25, 2012)

My EDC is a Fenix P2D, and I also have an LD20 R5, a PD30 Q5, an MC10, and a TK35. I also have the headband fenix made for their lights, which comes in pretty handy during power outrages.


----------



## Eciton (Feb 25, 2012)

E15. It's just the perfect size for jeans pocket carry and the knurling means it's usable with one hand. I have an E01 too, of course, but hate the tint and low output so no longer carry it.


----------



## bronzet (Feb 25, 2012)

I only have the TK15 and TK30.Im planning to get another and leaning towards the TK21.


----------



## Tolip (Feb 25, 2012)

I've got an E01, a TK11 R2 and a TK35


----------



## chevboy167 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a PD 30 R4 for my EDC and love it! always on my side.


----------



## vlad_stef2002 (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome small limited edition PD 31.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jun 1, 2012)

I've got a TK41, an E01, and an LD01.


----------



## Xiotis (Jun 1, 2012)

My latest purchase was a 2xD Fenix TK50.

I have almost all range of AAA an AA Fenix lights including the top of the cream, TK41! 

The TK50 works fine with a couple of 2xAA-->D adapters


----------



## robert4365 (Jun 1, 2012)

PD32, still looking for the perfect "FOREVER (no charging needed)" batteries:kiss:


----------



## peterscm (Jun 25, 2012)

I've got E05, E11, E21 and LD22.


----------



## AmperSand (Jun 25, 2012)

E01, LD10 R4, PD31 and a TK41.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Jun 25, 2012)

I have the PD30, PD32 and the TK35 XML U2 version.


----------



## TweakMDS (Jun 25, 2012)

I have the E11 and since saturday afternoon also the MC11. Absolutely love the E11 because of how cheap it is and it's simplicity. Controls and handles very well and it's super light and feels sturdy. No flicker, wobble, rattle or play of any kind.

The MC11 is nice and (almost) one of a kind. The button was an absolute disappointment though, up to the point where I contemplated sending it back for a refund, which I'm still considering. It's not realistically possible to change the light level (or mode) without eventually injuring your finger. Thank god it has mode memory and I can pretty much leave it on the middle mode, or it'd be useless altogether.
For that price, I'd rather add another edc style body, or get one of the ZebraLights (which that store doesn't carry unfortunately).

Based on that, I think the MC11 was my last fenix. Next light is an EagleTac D25C, and I'm seriously contemplating either a Sunwayman M20A or M11R. The interface of the M series looks amazing. I'd love a V, but they waste too much power on the variable power.


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 25, 2012)

LD20 & TK45. Outstanding lights. The 20 is the perfect size and weight. The 45 is a nightslayer. They're both built like tanks.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jun 25, 2012)

e01 
e11
ld01
pd30


----------



## jhamer9 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, technically none yet, but by Thursday I should have the LD10! Big brown, don't fail me now.


----------



## Illum (Jun 25, 2012)

L1P
L2P
L2S
P1
P1-CE
L0D-CE
E01
E05


----------



## inspirit (Jun 26, 2012)

TK35,TK21, LD20,PD32.E05:thumbsup:


----------



## yliu (Jun 26, 2012)

I have the TK12, TK45, and LD20.

Although I do plan on buying some more fenix lights in their 2xAA format


----------



## 1milkman (Jun 27, 2012)

E01 and a pd32 that I beat up but still works fine I see more in my future.


----------



## Kend038 (Jun 27, 2012)

E01
E05 (2)
LD01
LD10
TK35


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 29, 2012)

Just the one, a TK70


----------



## peterscm (Jun 30, 2012)

just bought:

MC11
LD01 + E01 bundle
HL11


----------



## Littlelantern (Jun 30, 2012)

E01, e05, e11, hl 21


----------



## JemR (Jun 30, 2012)

E01, and just got a E05. Like them. I think I might just be starting to work my way up the range. Slowly!


----------



## biglights (Jun 30, 2012)

E21, TK41 and TK70. I have all the ranges covered!!!


----------



## hoss1968 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a ld12, ld22 and a pd32. The pd32 is my favorite.


----------



## jimmyt1977 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a TK41 & 70. Will probs get the LD50 when it eventually comes out


----------



## SoCalDep (Jun 30, 2012)

I just picked up an E11 to add to the group (TK20, TA30, PD32, E01) and I'm loving it! It's slim, easy to carry, bright enough for what I need, and simple. The fact it was less than $30 with tax makes it even better!


----------



## SDM44 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have....

LD01 (I'd sell this since I never use it, but it wouldn't be worth it as I'd be losing half I put into it)
TK41 (best thrower light I currently have)



I used to have, and sold....

E21 (2 of them)
E11 (2 of them)
E05
E01
TK21
TK11


----------



## Vortus (Jul 1, 2012)

Wife still edc's here PD1 with a leef clicky body. Have a new spare picked up off of cpfm and a pd1-ce is in her jeeps glovebox. Also have the nekomane body we never use, its a tiny little thing with it on though.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 1, 2012)

LD12, TK20 and TK41


----------



## Rikr (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's what I have:
1. TK21 
2. TK41
3. TK50


----------



## jnj1033 (Jul 2, 2012)

P1 - My first "nice" light.
E1
P1D-CE
P2D-CE
L1T v2.0 - Current EDC
E01 x 2 - orange for me, purple for the wife
L1D body for the P2D.
LD01 - Received this week, current keychain light.
PD32 - My latest.


----------



## samalw (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a L2T, a T1 and a TK 40. I like them all but like my Surefire E2D as an EDC light.


----------



## dajab77 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have E01 Olive which really looks silver, LD10 and PD30 which I hardly, if ever use. I also gave my dad my LD20.
Really good lights for the money.


----------



## Rengrave (Jul 4, 2012)

TK15

Was thinking of picking up a TK35, but have changed my mind. Want something with a little more grunt - plus, I hear the tailcap is plastic? Is that true? If it's true, I consider that a bit unacceptable for their "tank" line of lights.


----------



## Norm (Jul 4, 2012)

Rengrave said:


> Was thinking of picking up a TK35, but have changed my mind. Want something with a little more grunt - plus, I hear the tailcap is plastic? Is that true? If it's true, I consider that a bit unacceptable for their "tank" line of lights.


:welcome:

Plastic doesn't have to be a weak point, there are many extremely durable plastics these days.

Norm


----------



## MOTILAC (Jul 4, 2012)

TK35.............and no, the tailcap is NOT plastic. Very well built light.


----------



## chanjyj (Jul 5, 2012)

*Kept for sentimental reasons
*Fenix TK10
Fenix TK30
Fenix TA21
Fenix HL21

*Kept for use
*Fenix TK35
Fenix LD01 SS (on keychain, doesn't see much use)
Fenix E01 (on bike keychain, sees even less use)


----------



## blah9 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just picked up a Fenix E21. Now I have an LD01, E21, and TK45.


----------



## bushmattster (Jul 6, 2012)

My wife and I have the PD30 R2's. What a great general use light. I also have a TK12. They **** on our old maglights.


----------



## Greighps (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a TK15, has survived Iraq, and now Afghanistan. Nothing pretty about it anymore, falling out of helicopters etc, but still functions beautifully


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just got a Fenix LD41, and I'm in the progress of posting a review


----------



## betweenrides (Jul 16, 2012)

Just one. My first LED flashlight and still a favorite around the house: L2D Premium Q5. Still in perfect condition, looks great, good performer.

I'll own another one, really like the TK41.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jul 17, 2012)

shipwreck said:


> Just the one, a TK70






^^What, couldnt you find a picture of an Eagles player for your avatar, like DeSean Jackson? The Eagles always take precedent over the Flyers(and every other sports team in the universe)........ Those are the rules, and I dont make them up.


Anyway, although I dont yet 'have' a Fenix flashlight, technically I do _own_ one..... I bought the TK-41 the other day, but dont yet have it, but since the money has already come out of my account, I do own it!


----------



## DENGOH (Jul 18, 2012)

Got TK35 and TK70 now, thinking to get another TK70 then will be perfect. Combine two TK70, I will have 4400 Lumens.


----------



## mikeand (Jul 18, 2012)

LD01 in my pocket
LD10 R4 in my briefcase
PD30 on my nightstand

All excellent performers


----------



## ficklampa (Jul 19, 2012)

Recently bought a Fenix E05. Only one so far...


Any one else noticing that it seemes to be pwm-controlled? When moving the light around it often looks like it's flickering, like some lights do on the lower settings...

Also the color of the head is a bit of compared to the rest of the light, looks good though!


----------



## idiot1jerk2face3 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm pretty new to the cp forum and I just got into "quality" flashlights and I only have so far the LD20 and TK11 both in R5. I EDC the LD20 and it works great, I use the TK11 as my weapon mounted light.


----------



## ganzo (Jul 20, 2012)

just bought fenix e05


----------



## craig-o (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi!

Fenix collection as follows in order of purchase:

LD10 (R5) - great around the house and cheap to run on NiMH - great to use with fenix headband
PD32 - my hiking light (excellent runtime on 18650 with ample light for hiking on mid mode) - 1/4 turn on tailcap prevents accidental activation in rucksack (essential feature IMO)

Tint on LD10 is great, PD32 is a little blue for my liking and I may consider another light for walking in the outdoors. I tried a Olight M20S, mid mode is sufficient to hike with and high is too bright, but PWM on mid is really irritating when moving.

After comparing many lights Fenix is probably best value for money with non-PWM regulation runtime efficiency.


----------



## dmkatz76 (Jul 20, 2012)

LD15. It was my keychain light (until my $5 ThruNite Ti showed up). It took quite a beating and always worked.


----------



## think2x (Jul 20, 2012)

PD32 just in. I had to get it after my Boss brought an LD12 and LD22 to work.


----------



## C-channel (Jul 20, 2012)

Love my tk21 n pd32.


----------



## harro (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi;
L2T 2 x AA
LD20 2 x AA Both handy EDC's
TK11 Q5 My first ever hi po torch
TK20 Grey handle
TK40
TK70
Best wishes


----------



## Sekon (Jan 19, 2014)

I currently own the 
TK20 (grey)
PD35

Two seperate types of beams and beam colour.
Both great lights and I use them both ...


----------



## kj2 (Jan 19, 2014)

E01, E11, E20, E21, E25, E35, E40, TK11, TK21, TK35, TK41, TK70, TK75, TK76, PD32UE, PD35, HL10, 2* HL30, HP15, HP25.


----------



## caddylover (Jan 19, 2014)

RC40, just got it a few days ago


----------



## bright star (Jan 19, 2014)

Ld 41 ( 680 ) lumen .upgrade from 500 ...


----------



## buds224 (Jan 19, 2014)

LD20 x2
TA21 x2
TK41
PD32
PD32UE
PD35
E05


----------



## bobber (Jan 19, 2014)

Used to have a TK12 on my rifle, now have a TK15 that i use for everything


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 19, 2014)

LD01 XP-G R4
LD01 XP-G R5

LD10 XP-G R5
LD20 XP-G R5

LD41 XM-L U2

PD30 XP-G R5 M.I.A.
PD31 XP-G R5
PD31 XP-G2 R5

TK11 XP-G R5
TK12 XP-G R5
TK30 MC-E M

HL21 XP-E R4
HL30 XP-G R5


----------



## rockhopper (Jan 19, 2014)

LD20 (my gateway light)
LD22
TK41
BT20 (Bikelight)
HP30 (Headlamp)


----------



## AA#5 (Jan 19, 2014)

I must be turning into a flashoholic - in need of therapy. I sold a few guns from my collection & wondered what to do with the money.

I already had a Fenix TK45 & an older Fenix TK? (smaller light). Also a couple of Surefire Furys & a Surefire forend on my Remington 870.

Then I bought a TK75

And I just bought an RC40.


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 19, 2014)

E11 (X2)
E21
E35 (X2)
LD12-G2
PD22-G2
PD32-G2

In the mail, on the way to my pocket: E15


----------



## JimLob65 (Jan 19, 2014)

TK12, TK15 (the first model) and a TK22 special edition military gray, my favorite!


----------



## steveg270 (Jan 19, 2014)

LD12, LD41


----------



## kj75 (Jan 20, 2014)

TK35 T6 
TK50
TK70
E15
E35
E40
HL30


----------



## wedlpine (Jan 20, 2014)

LD41
TK35
TK41
TK50
TK70


----------



## erichpcandlepower (Jan 20, 2014)

pd32ue love it! bought 2 as gifts w 3400 orbtronics my work crew loves them .... when they upgraded the bezel size for the pd35 i got worried that the lifespan of my chip would be shorter than id hoped .. if they upgraded/ upsized the heatsink/ bezel i wonder if i have to be worried?


----------



## ven (Jan 20, 2014)

TK50
TK51
TK...........more than likely a tk75vn at some point soon


----------



## wjv (Jan 20, 2014)

- E11 - CREE XP-E
- LD10 - XP-G (R5)
- PD22 - XP-G (R5)
- PD32 - XP-G (R5)
- PD32UE - Cree XM-L2 (T6) Nat White
- TK15 - XP-G (R5)

Was seriously looking at the new TK22 in NW with the grey body, as a upgrade to my older model TK15, but decided if I was going to go with a 1x18650 thrower, I should get the best currently available. So I went with the Predator V2.5 -XP-G2 instead. But I will say that the Predator is a heavy light, so I still may get a TK22 as a "light weight" thrower replacement for the TK15. I also like the Fenix UI better than the ArmyTek UI.


----------

